
Who Wants to Be a Facebook Millionaire? - terpua
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/oct2007/sb2007108_307252.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
ALee
Although not YC alums, these guys went through TechStars bootcamp in Colorado
(which is very much like YC). Hopefully, there will be more camps that employ
the PG philosophy!

